# Newbie with a Frankenblower



## winterhater (Dec 18, 2020)

Hi, folks - brand new here. I recently laid my hands on a Craftsman C944-52338. The faded label says 6HP, so it appears that some PO replaced the stock motor with a 5HP Tecumseh. I got it for a song because that PO (or one since) took off the (messed up) carb and lost a throttle linkage and spring in the process - the carb and air filter were in a grocery bag hanging from the handle.

Fortunately, Tecumseh support is still good, so I got the missing bits and just finished rebuilding the carb - should be able to get the adjustments roughed in and try to fire it tomorrow. There are still some mysteries, though, regarding the linkages - every connection point has multiple positions _and_ the replacement throttle lever came with an extra throttle link longer than the one I had. If I got the math right, I think there are 240 possible ways to assemble this, so I'd welcome hearing from anyone who knows the HS50 engine.

Anyway, I just wanted to say "hi" and see if anyone has a lead on any service information on this model blower.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Hi and welcome. This should have what you need. Good book to have either way. Tecumseh Technicians Handbook


----------



## winterhater (Dec 18, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I have the Tecumseh book - it really sorted me out wrt getting the missing bits and overhauling the carb. Downside: Since there are _so many_ variations of their carbs the diagrams appear to be generic wrt the throttle linkage. I was hoping, though, for docs for the blower itself, which I expect to be rather more a challenge.


----------



## Craftsman2 (Oct 12, 2020)

Maybe someone will respond with pics of their HM50 & carb. 

Here's another good site FWIW - Outdoor Power Equipment Information


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Did someone ask for a picture of a TEC 5 hp carb and linkage?


----------

